# Security updates



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anybody know if Amazon ever pushes security updates to the Fires?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there are periodically updates to the system . . . I assume they would include any security issues they've become aware of.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't seen anything specifically called a security update like the Androids do - just random system updates.


----------

